# something wrong with bianca's ponytail



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

ok..im going to show a few pics here in a second. There is something wrong with Bianca's ponytail. I used to be able to get a lot of hair up and it looked thick..the last 2 times she was groomed now when i pull it up there is not a lot of hair there and the rubber bands will eventually fall out no matter how tight i attach them. One thing I noticed is that when i first noticed this, the groomer had cut the hair on the back of her neck short.. so i was wondering if i was pulling hair up from the neck that wasnt there anymore? then i noticed that when she wore her hair down, it mostly stayed back without any help.. it never used to do that, so i am wondering if they "cut eyebrows" into her hair if you know what i mean.. look at this pics and tell me what you think. does anyone know what terms i need to tell the groomer so this doesnt happen?

The first is from just before christmas 2008 and you can see how thick her ponytail is









this was her haircut in january.. this still looks pretty thick









here she is in march, its still pretty thick









here she is the day of her haircut in April.. you can see the difference

















and this one is the day of her last haircut in July


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

allergies,steroids as well as hypothyroid can cause hair thinning -- hard to tell from pics but would you say it looks like it is thinning or is it cut? My dd who has allergies has very little hair for her top knot as well


----------



## maltlover1953 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Sep 3 2009, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825609


> allergies,steroids as well as hypothyroid can cause hair thinning -- hard to tell from pics but would you say it looks like it is thinning or is it cut? My dd who has allergies has very little hair for her top knot as well [/B]


Maybe you are putting the bands in too tightly. It looks very thin.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

It does look like some damage but it also looks like the hair between the eyes/muzzle has been shaved, so there is less hair to bring up in the topknot. The topknot also seems to be farther back in the more recent pictures. Does she rub her head a lot against her bed, etc? 

For broken topknot hair, I use Vellus Satin Cream when I put up the topknot. What bands are you using? I like the thin yellow ones for every day topknots, i like those a lot.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Every day top knot pictorial GO THERE

This is pinned to the top of the grooming forum. I think you need tp pull more hair from each side of her eyes.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't think it has to do with hair thinning or her rubbing her hair or breaking off.. because the day she came home with that haicut with the orange bows.. i think that was april is when i noticed it.. I think they tried to give her a haircut you would give a dog without the ponytail but then leave some longer pieces for a ponytail.. the pieces on her face are too short to pull up into the pony.. I do have barettes but it doesnt help to make the actual part that sticks up thicker.... the reason why it looks like it is back further on her head is because it works its back there and slowly slides out..my avatar pic actually has a ponytail in it but you cant even see it because its on the back of her head.. 


so how do tell the groomer to let that part grow out.. i took pics in the last time to show the difference and they saw the difference but didnt know how to fix it or what to do to allow it to grow..

one thing.. someone mentioned about being shaved in between the eyes.. they did do that.. i think they did it because it was so brown from the tear staining.. .. thats the hardest to let grow out too.. but do you think thats where i need to let it grow?

janie


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that is what i thought too as groomers will use thinning shears to cut out the red stains so just tell them to not cut around her eyes at all and let it grow - i did that with demi but it takes a while to grow out but worth it  


QUOTE (biancasmom @ Sep 3 2009, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825633


> I don't think it has to do with hair thinning or her rubbing her hair or breaking off.. because the day she came home with that haicut with the orange bows.. i think that was april is when i noticed it.. I think they tried to give her a haircut you would give a dog without the ponytail but then leave some longer pieces for a ponytail.. the pieces on her face are too short to pull up into the pony.. I do have barettes but it doesnt help to make the actual part that sticks up thicker.... the reason why it looks like it is back further on her head is because it works its back there and slowly slides out..my avatar pic actually has a ponytail in it but you cant even see it because its on the back of her head..
> 
> 
> so how do tell the groomer to let that part grow out.. i took pics in the last time to show the difference and they saw the difference but didnt know how to fix it or what to do to allow it to grow..
> ...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

in looking back through though again it really looks like my dd top knot which is real thin on the top of the head as hair looks real thin but you can first tell them not to cut around eyes at all and see if it helps


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (biancasmom @ Sep 3 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825633


> so how do tell the groomer to let that part grow out.. i took pics in the last time to show the difference and they saw the difference but didnt know how to fix it or what to do to allow it to grow..
> 
> one thing.. someone mentioned about being shaved in between the eyes.. they did do that.. i think they did it because it was so brown from the tear staining.. .. thats the hardest to let grow out too.. but do you think thats where i need to let it grow?
> 
> janie[/B]


Yes, that is what you need to let grow out, that hair between the eyes. You can trim the corners so it doesn't poke the eyes but not all the way across.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

ok thanks guys!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It definitely looks like she has "bangs" now that were caused from breakage. Are you using actual dog grooming bands? A few people have recommended some from Sally's Beauty Supply made for people, but those DO break the hair. I liked the ones I got from Show Off as they are thin and super stretchy. Are you cutting her bands out each day, or pulling them out? If you're not cutting them out carefully, extra hair can be lost.

Just make sure you tell the groomer not to trim in between her eyes and after a few months you should be able to include that hair in her topknot.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (biancasmom @ Sep 3 2009, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825633


> I don't think it has to do with hair thinning or her rubbing her hair or breaking off.. because the day she came home with that haicut with the orange bows.. i think that was april is when i noticed it.. I think they tried to give her a haircut you would give a dog without the ponytail but then leave some longer pieces for a ponytail.. the pieces on her face are too short to pull up into the pony.. I do have barettes but it doesnt help to make the actual part that sticks up thicker.... the reason why it looks like it is back further on her head is because it works its back there and slowly slides out..my avatar pic actually has a ponytail in it but you cant even see it because its on the back of her head..
> 
> 
> *so how do tell the groomer to let that part grow out.. *i took pics in the last time to show the difference and they saw the difference but didnt know how to fix it or what to do to allow it to grow..
> ...


Just tell the groomer not to cut anything on her face.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i bought the band scissors from madan and love those for cutting out rubber bands


QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Sep 3 2009, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825659


> It definitely looks like she has "bangs" now that were caused from breakage. Are you using actual dog grooming bands? A few people have recommended some from Sally's Beauty Supply made for people, but those DO break the hair. I liked the ones I got from Show Off as they are thin and super stretchy. Are you cutting her bands out each day, or pulling them out? If you're not cutting them out carefully, extra hair can be lost.
> 
> Just make sure you tell the groomer not to trim in between her eyes and after a few months you should be able to include that hair in her topknot.[/B]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It could be she is rubbing her head, either on her bed, floor or with her paws. That looks like a lot
of broken hair to me. Just my two cents. 
If she is still suffering from red yeast on the face it can be very itchy and cause rubbing (scratching)
which can cause hair breakage.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

it looks alot B&B's and Matilda's. I just know the groomer cut bangs :angry: I have told them not to cut around their faces  I'm trying to grow it out seems to take forever :smpullhair:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that is what i am thinking and she has allergies which can thin out hair up there as it does not seem to be on the lower part it is on the top of head that is real thin so seems like she is itching at her top knot and breaking it off and then hair is thinning out as a groomer does not thin out the top knot only the bottom part by corners of eyes 


QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 3 2009, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825689


> It could be she is rubbing her head, either on her bed, floor or with her paws. That looks like a lot
> of broken hair to me. Just my two cents.
> If she is still suffering from red yeast on the face it can be very itchy and cause rubbing (scratching)
> which can cause hair breakage.[/B]


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

This used to happen to Izzy when she went to the groomer. The groomer cuts her face exactly the same way I do but her top knot always comes back thinner. I stopped taking her to the groomer because of this. I think she was actually thinning her topknot. AND then she would put some kind of gell or hairspray on it and it would attract dirt for the rest of the day and be one big tangled knot when I tried to change it. I also know the groomer used to use orhodontic rubber bands instead of latex bands and those cause a lot of breakage.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Are you using the papers to protect the hair when then topknot is put in, or just putting the band directly there on a daily basis?


----------

